# What size brad nails do you use for quarter round?



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

18 ga. by 1.25 or 1.5" is fine.

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> spackle for all the nail holes.


Painter's putty is the correct product for filling nail holes. Personally I'd rather fill 16 gauge nail holes than 18 gauge. Done correctly you won't see the nail holes once filled.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I use 18G all the time at 12" spacing and never have a problem. 1.25 for shoe base and probably 1.5 for true 1/4 round which I never install.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jan 14, 2013)

18 gauge for quarter round and 15-16 gauge for base moulding.


----------



## sayluv (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sayluv (Dec 3, 2015)

Just curious, is it easier to fill bigger holes? Al these painter putties I see online have bad reviews, is it just difficult to use for most? Thx


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes it can be difficult to push the putty into a smaller hole but for me it's easier to miss a small hole because I didn't see it - once painted it will show up.


I don't think I've ever read a review for painter's putty and always thought it easy to use. Basically you push it in in a twisting motion and while you are technically supposed to finish it off with a putty knife - I always smooth it out with the side of my thumb. Sometimes the putty will be too dry and other times too wet but both those conditions can easily be rectified.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I just use drywall mud and a small brush for touch up when I pre-paint.


----------



## sayluv (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought a can of it and watched some videos, can’t be worse that spackle. Frankly it may be easier for me if it indeed is like putty.


----------

